# Favourite Masterbator



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

the Capt has been embroiled in arguement with Chairman roids for some time now: What is the most effective masterbator?

Now the debate spills into the streets of IM - vote now!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 3, 2010)

The LHJO, its a classic. You cant go wrong!


----------



## Perdido (Feb 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> You spelled masturbator wrong



The Captain was speaking of Master Baiting his hooks to catch fishsticks not LHJO techniques...

I prefer midgets: eye level with my rod.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone try that Fleshlight before?


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

I wanna try one of those Flesh-like Vaginas

It'd be nice watching some porn then then dropping the snatch of a rubber cunt over my junk would end the night off well. Do happy endings get much better?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought this rubber pussy once. Kinda like a sleeve. It worked ok but the only problem is that you have to warm it up and shit. 

Too much of a hassle. LHJO works fine.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

+1 Willy, nothing beats LHJO. easy clean up. No warming up. Just rub it and shoot it.. sometimes I use a sock for extra easy clean up


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 3, 2010)

this poll is an epic failure without this option

Inventor unveils $7,000 talking sex robot - CNN.com


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

The people have spoken and the Accujack it is! BTW, we never discussed midgets and LHJO is done unassisted without wank-technology. Therefore the other votes go to the accujack1500TM by default!

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 3, 2010)

a fifi works best i believe.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

what??????  

where is the option for the crack in the wall of the former Gulag???????


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't admit it if my junk could fit in that little crack!  Wait a sec?!?!?!  The gulag doesn't have walls anyhoo.  It's just a big ass frozen tundra in Syberia.  In fact, I was only a few hundred miles away where I was in China.  I almost made a road trip to visit keeper when she was sent there.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 3, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I wouldn't admit it if my junk could fit in that little crack!  Wait a sec?!?!?!  The gulag doesn't have walls anyhoo.  It's just a big ass frozen tundra in Syberia.  In fact, I was only a few hundred miles away where I was in China.  I almost made a road trip to visit keeper when she was sent there.


ahahahahahahaha!  Poor keeper,... still stuck in da Gulag.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 3, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> +1 Willy, nothing beats LHJO. easy clean up. No warming up. Just rub it and shoot it.. sometimes I use a sock for extra easy clean up


 
Don't lie, you know you JO laying down and shoot it into your mouth.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Yes. get the anal sleeve with the 1/4 ultra tight hole.
> 
> Needs like 1/2 bottle of astroglide though.


 

I bet you got it in black!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2010)

T-man, no doubt. 
He has the softest hands.


----------



## pitman (Feb 3, 2010)

captain fish stick !!!!! lickin and sucking on me is my greater master-baitor...


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 3, 2010)

I got my girlfriend a rabbit, and she sent me a video of her getting off 4 times.

Why the fuck can't WE have a toy that does that?  I think when I get home I'm going to fuck that rabbit up.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 3, 2010)

We as men need to insist that when our female partners are not in the mood that they are obligated to preform handjobs!!! 

There is no reason why we should have to take care of this ourselves every single time!!

I suggest, no  DEMAND that this be preformed by the female while watching internet porn. 


P.S. I suggest that you pick porn the woman likes. Many times this leads to more pussy sex.

Good luck and best handjobs to you all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

the Capt disagrees . . . he can perform his own LHJO better than any wench . . .  it's headjobs he demands . .  DEMANDS!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

I might need a round of LHJO before retiring tonight.  Goddamn Accujack is in the shop right now cuz the gears are all gummed up!  I think I must have bought another friggin knock-off brand over in Chiner.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

how does self-felatio sit with you dems?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

I gave up trying when I was like 15.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

yes, many see it as a grey area . . . not like sucking someone else's dick - that would be gay . .  still, not sum10 many would admit they do, even if they could


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

When I was 12-13, I thought I was the only cat who JO'd and felt shameful about it.  But now, if I could autofellate myself, I'd be so proud, I'd prolly have to post a vid here for all of yous to see. I just wouldn't swallow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

haha! That was the next question! If you could, would you swallow . .  so that would be gay? Even if it's your own?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

Werd!  TommyD bragged about swallowing and how it doesn't taste nearly as bad when it's your own.  He even posted up pics of him giving himself a bukake.  It was dizzgusting.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 4, 2010)

Ain't no lie either. I remember that story.

Remember that other TommyD story on how he would JO into his water bottle while on the stairmaster? He said it kept his endurance up.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

For me I mix a little sand in my vaseoline for better grip


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw him do a swap with DrX once.  That was a little dizghusting tho.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I saw the pics they posted of that. Yeah that made me ill.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2010)

Specially when DrX swapped it right back to him, Japanese style.


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 6, 2010)

it is what it is


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2012)

how did this thread only get 10 votes?

a tranny pic can get 20 now!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> yes, many see it as a grey area . . . not like sucking someone else's dick - that would be gay . .  still, not sum10 many would admit they do, even if they could



Bump!


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 20, 2012)

My favorite is inserting a small vibrating bullet into my peehole then punching myself in the balls til Ishit and cum at the same time


----------



## rage racing (Apr 20, 2012)

i am a big fan of the stranger. this technique involves sitting on your hand until its numb and then performing your favorite JO moves. this way it feels like somone else is doing it.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> how does self-felatio sit with you dems?












GICH!!!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 20, 2012)

MAC24/7 said:


> it is what it is



negged.....we have plenty of people who post worthless replies... we dont need a new 1


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> My favorite is inserting a small vibrating bullet into my peehole then punching myself in the balls til Ishit and cum at the same time



nothing about that statement surprises me about u!, not kidding, im serious!


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2012)

rage racing said:


> i am a big fan of the stranger. this technique involves sitting on your hand until its numb and then performing your favorite JO moves. this way it feels like somone else is doing it.



gone in 60 seconds, dude with the sideburns !


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> negged.....we have plenty of people who post worthless replies... we dont need a new 1



negging a 2yr old post, ur fucken mean!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 20, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> negging a 2yr old post, ur fucken mean!!


I'm an equal opportunity negger... Should he feel any less worthless just because he posted years ago? I think not... I'll did as far as it takes to neg mofos..


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 23, 2012)

Fleshlight is where its at fools

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 24, 2012)

I like to take my comforter and wrap it around and go at it that way. Feels much nicer than my calloused ass hand.


----------



## MrDamien (Jun 3, 2019)

I am a big fan of the Fleshlight products, in particular Stoya and Pilot. Tenga and Fuck me silly also makes some good masturbators. For more high end stuff I recommend the launch or Onyx 2.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Your hands! What's up Capt'n?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jul 8, 2019)

I had a bought a pocket pussy 3 years ago it kept pulling on my piercing. It would really irritate the fuck out of it . I bought a different one same thing.  I do like urethral sounding rods 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------

